# Weird Eating habits



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I have some Cichlid Gold left over from my Oscar and I crush the mini pellets up and throw them in the water. All of the litte baby piranhas go crazy over there. Only one eats the brine shrimp but they all seems to love blood worms. 
I have noticed some more red in the little babies since I started feeding them the Ciclid Gold. I just dont want these guys to get hooked on Cichlid gold and not take feeders.
THere is also a deal on smelt here in town. Buy one get one free. I am thinking about getting in, but I am not sure if I should. I have a pretty big thing of brine shrimp and they arent really eating it. SHould I try the smelt??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

it in there nature they will attack feeders.funny you say they don't go after the brine?how much are you feeding them daily.i have ten small one and they crazy for the stuff.as for the smelt ,i seen people feed them that,you should try beefheart it cheap and it bulks them up.also raise your temp in your tank to about 83-85 degrees.at first i had my tank set at 78 and they seemed a big sluggish,then i raised the temp to 85 and they became more aggresive and are growing rapidly.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Well I have frozen brine shrimp. I have to put little chunks in the water and it breaks up and they see it and smell it and then just leave it alone except for the one. The temp is at like 82 right now


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

JUst threw two guppies in the tank and they chased immedietly. They can nip the tails and they have kille done but the'r teeth arent sharp enough to really get chunks out of it yet I guess. TIme.....


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

brine shrimp is good for P's so if you get them on that then your set... keep in mind not to feed this too them as every meal. My RBP will eat shrimp pellets that are ment for bottom dwellers and loaded with all kinds of good vitamins...this is one of its favorite things... I am so glad to get it on this food... It is nutritious and cheap. When younger it is easier to adapt P's to est different things ... try getting them on the foods you would like to feed it now


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My reds love smelt: I buy them frozen, and when it's feeding time, I just thaw them and drop them in.
It was their staple diet, together with shrimp, until I moved: I don't have a freezer atm, so nowadays it's just shrimp, pellets and once a week some feeder goldfish.


----------

